# Hello from Massachusetts!



## t01880 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm a longtime lurker who finally decided to introduce myself.
I live outside of Boston, Massachusetts. I am currently between schools, but am looking at a Shorin-Ryu Matsubayashi style school near where I live. I'm always interested in meeting and training with new people, regardless of style or level of experience.

Tom


----------



## Monadnock (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting Tom


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 4, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## MJS (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 4, 2007)

welcome to mt  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcom to MT


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Sep 4, 2007)

How ya doing? Ive been to Boston before, I got the feeling when I was there that they had alot of Kenpo schools? Do they?

DM


----------



## Carol (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello from the North Shore.  Welcome to Martial Talk, Tom!  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Sep 4, 2007)

Good to have you with us, Tom!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 4, 2007)

Greeting from the middle of nowhere mass.

If you ever get lost or plan to and end up in my area let me know . Our school is always open if we know someone is coming and we enjoy learning from everyone

sheldon


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello Tom and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Tom.


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome, I am originally from Waltham


----------



## Yeti (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi from an ex-Wilmington resident.
If you're looking at Mr. Keane's school, I've heard very good things. 
Good luck!


----------



## Drac (Sep 6, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..My first discipline was Matsubyashi Shorin-Ryu and I LOVED it..


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 6, 2007)

hey there, welcome to martialtalk


----------



## rabbit (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome~!


----------

